

Qt 5.1.1 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/08/28/qt-5-1-1-released/

======
hrktb
I don't know much about Qt and the changelog seems short...what is the
relevant about this release ?

~~~
dkersten
It's only a point release - from 5.1 to 5.1.1 - this is usually just minor
tweaks and fixes.

No idea why this is posted to HN. The 5.0 to 5.1 release was much much meatier
and I don't recall seeing that posted.

~~~
maggit
FYI:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5984223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5984223)

